
Boris Johnson blames 'mutant algorithm' for exams fiasco - fangorn
https://www.theguardian.com/politics/2020/aug/26/boris-johnson-blames-mutant-algorithm-for-exams-fiasco
======
detaro
There's little to suggest the algorithm didn't work as designed, but rather
that the people building it at best didn't care about the problems. That's a
people problem then, not a "mutant" algorithm problem.

